# FS-86 Clutch Pad Repair?



## Be Stihl (May 9, 2018)

After 6 hours straight on my hillside, my brush cutter head seized and would not disengage. I finished up 30min cutting by holding it WOT, any thing less would almost stall engine. 
Took it apart to find the pad material had separated from the shoe and wedged itself to the drum. I asked my Stihl dealer and he said he can’t get those parts due to its age, I guess. Anyway, Gorilla Clear glue and a clamp is my only answer.
Do you men think it will hold, or is it pointless to try??


----------



## ironman_gq (May 16, 2018)

Heat is going to kill that glue almost immediately, find a lining shop and see if they can do it. Shouldn't cost more than $20-30 to use the right stuff. Sounds like a lot of guys have had good luck with PlioBond, I'd think their 30-HT would work well. They sell it at McMaster Carr.

Or you could spend $25 and buy a new clutch
https://www.amazon.com/Clutch-Assembly-Stihl-FS60-FS61/dp/B01ES88TP2


----------

